# Jaxsens Cat Show Progress So Far



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

*Hi All Im Very New Here. I Have 2 British Shorthairs But Only One Of Mine Shows At The Moment Until May When Maddies Hairs Grown Back From Neutering.

Jaxsen Is In Household Pedigree Section. We Have Been To 3 Shows So Far, 1 In Kitten & 2 In Adult. He Needs 1 More Master Cat Certificate Then He Will Be Titled 

The Shows We Attended So Far Are:

The British Ragdoll Cat Club Show Where This Was Our First Show & Was In Kitten. He Did Me So Proud As He Came Away With 3 Firsts, 1 Third, Best In Colour, Best In Class & Overall Best In Show Household Pet















The Norwegian Forest Cat Club Show Where This Was His First Adult Competition. He Came Away With 3 Firsts, 1 Second & His First MC Cert Was Awarded








Semi Long Hair Cat Club Show He Came Away With 1 First, 2 Second, 1 Third & Second MC Cert Awarded

Hes Doing Me So Proud. We Are Hoping For 3rd MC Cert At Our Next Show In 3 Weeks  Hope I Haven't Rambled On To Much X*


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome. He's doing brilliantly isn't he! You must be very proud. Hope you get that certificate soon.


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

jo-pop said:


> Hi and welcome. He's doing brilliantly isn't he! You must be very proud. Hope you get that certificate soon.


Thank you so much x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I remember seeing him at the NFC show!! He's really gorgeous 

I currently have NFCs and a coonie but prior to that I had colourpoint persians, so always like to see colour point cats.


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

Cazzer said:


> I remember seeing him at the NFC show!! He's really gorgeous
> 
> I currently have NFCs and a coonie but prior to that I had colourpoint persians, so always like to see colour point cats.


Thanks So Much X


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Jaxen - hope he gets his 3rd Master Cat at his next show :thumbup: He really si a lovely boy :001_wub: I hope you do as well with Maddison too - will she be in Household or full Pedigree classes?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

he is gorgeous becky:001_wub:. i really hope he does well in the next show - i'm sure he will


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Good luck for that 3rd certificate!!


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Congratulations to you and Jaxen - hope he gets his 3rd Master Cat at his next show :thumbup: He really si a lovely boy :001_wub: I hope you do as well with Maddison too - will she be in Household or full Pedigree classes?


Thank You So Much. Maddie Will Be In Pedigree Section Im Hoping. Giving Her 3 Shots At Pedigree & If She Does Do Well I Will Transfer Her To HP. Only Thing That Will Let Her Down Is Her Coat Texture. It's Not The Same As Jaxsens & Everyone Comments On How Great His Coat Texture Is X


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

cats galore said:


> he is gorgeous becky:001_wub:. i really hope he does well in the next show - i'm sure he will


Thank you fingers crossed x


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

Chiantina said:


> Good luck for that 3rd certificate!!


Aww Thank You x


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

Well Jaxsens Done 2 Other Shows Since I Wrote In This. At The Abyssinian Show He Got His Last Master Cat So He's Officially My Master Cat Jaxsen. Then Yesterday We Attended A Lovely Show, The Asian Show In Somerset. He Got His First Grand Certificate & Also Won The People's Choice Award. I Was Very Proud Of Him X


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic :thumbup: Well done Master Cat Jaxsen and of course to you too - slaves have to have some credit  Congratulations on the first of his Grand certificates and I hope the others follow quickly - such a handsome boy obviously deserves to win :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello! We were a couple of cages up from you at the show on Saturday. No wonder he did so well, he is gorgeous - I saw a lot of visitors admiring him in the afternoon


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, Thank You x What Number Were You? x


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

xxbeckybabesxx said:


> Hi, Thank You x What Number Were You? x


70, with Nancy my chocolate Burmese, my sister and three children between us - a bit of a menagerie!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Congrats on his wins so far - all well deserved, I had the pleasure of meeting him properly at the Aby show, he is fab! Was at the NFC but didn't really meet you properly there.


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

*Wow Been A Long Time Since Ive Been On Here So Thought Id Update. Since I Made This Thread I Sort Of Had A Cat Addiction  Ive Now Got 4 Show Cats & One Little Boy On The Way. But As This Thread Is Jaxsens I Will Update On Him First. Well He Is Now GRAND MASTER CAT JAXSEN Who Also Gained His 1st IMPERIAL On Saturday. I Did Try Him In The Pedigree Section, He Gained 1 PC But Witheld On Two Others. So Made The Decision To Keep Him In Household Pet. He's Only Been Showing For 12 Months And Done Fab. Saturdays Show Was Fantastic As He Also Became Overall Household Pet At The British Ragdoll Cat Club Show. So Proud Of My Boy 

MC Maddison, My Lilac Tabby Girl I Got Up To Master Cat & We Decided She Was Good Enough For Pedigree Section. She Is Trying For Her 3rd PC Very Soon.

Hudson My Maine Coon & Ellis My British Who Are 10 Months & 9 Months Start Their Adult Classes In A Few Weeks Also But They Have Done Fab In Kitten Classes With BOBS, 1sts & Also Ellis's First Show He Got BOV British Kitten.

The Newest Addition To My Furr Family Is Finn Who Is 14 Weeks Old, He Arrives On Sunday & Is Another Maine Coon. He Will Be Showing Also So We Are Very Excited To See How Well He Does.*


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello Stranger


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Great update! I have seen you at quite a few shows but never had chance to stop and say hi!


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx (Mar 17, 2013)

OMG Steve I Just Cannot Get Away From You Can I ;-) We End Up On Eachothers Facebook, Getting A Kitten From The Same Place & Now On Here HAHAHAHA. Hope Your Ok X

Chiantina, Awww Have You? Well Next Time Do Say Hi But Please Don't Be Offended If I Look Like This  Just Remind Me Who You Are LOL As Sooo Many Say Hi & With Facebook Or Here Its Hard To Put A Name To Faces X


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Didn't you know Becky I'm a bit of a stalker, just ask Carly


----------

